# Dec 9, 8-9" storm pictures:



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

More of the same, I like posting pictures

I started at 3am monday night and finished at about 10pm tuesday. My rear was starting to get sore!

Waiting for the accumulation. Snowflakes are big! Misc equipment is gassed up and ready:


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Plowing the condo drive, it's a long one. About 1/8 mile or so.


























Finishing up one of many residentials, this was just after we got some daylight:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

lookin good 
good luck this winter


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics...thankyou!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Skids working:


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Loading up to head for the next one:


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

nice skids. Do you have any blades for them?


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Blowing snow:










Some residential streets were nearly im-passable without 4WD. I helped a mailman get un-stuck, twice...










Coming to an end for this one, that's a big scoop!










And one last one... My brother jackknifed the trailer with the bobcat on it. He has admitted he will no longer call the '08 a "show truck" again, hahaha. It dented the bumper, smashed the break-away battery box on the trailer.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

More great pics! Nice work! Utimate you have any pics from last night?


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, no blades. I'd like to try one next season though. I think it would be awesome for confined areas and there has to be an advantage to being able to clearly see both sides of the blade


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks good! Do you mow for the condo's to?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like you had fun

So many people seem to drive skids on to trailers now instead of backing them on.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there a difference to which direction it's facing? I know my buddies 543 Bobcat would be risky pulling it on without any ballast in the bucket. Backing on is the only way we can load it on the trailer.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I only back on the trailer. The bucket could have been lower. What ever works, you look well organized.

Where do you find time to take pics while plowing. LOL

I just want to get done.

Great Pics!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

great storm coverage. how many is 'many' resi's?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;670438 said:


> I just want to get done.


Nice action shots.

PS,Chris you love plowing every night you can't fool us!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pics.
so you guys trailer the bobcat from house to house? does the truck with the bobcat also have a plow?


----------



## snow freak (Oct 14, 2008)

nice pics of the bobcats !! keep up the good action shots


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Re backing vs. pulling on forward, I always get the willies when pulling on forwards. I prefer to back on, my brother likes to drive on forwards. I agree he has the bucket too high there.... Also if you have an open cab, you'd definitely want to back on in this weather but there is a front door there. 

Normally we don't haul either skid. The deere sits at one condo complex all winter and the bobcat sits at our shop(well our garage haha). We have a medium size condo complex 2 blocks from the garage(and a couple residentials on the way)so we drive it there.Due to the amount of snow we trailered it to one subdivision because no, the '08 does not have a plow on it. He was driving by and decided to stop so the condos could be banged out faster. 

We have 35+ residentials.

Normally we don't take pics but I think it's sorta neat and besides I can use the pics in the future for advertising purposes.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Look like lots of fun!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics! looks like you guys were busy. wish i could play like that in all this rain


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking action pics and equipment. Somehow with all the snow in WI and I only post when it doesn't snow. Keep on posting.


----------



## Dieselpower25 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice pics and equipment! Wish it would friggin snow here in southeast PA.... stupid rain :realmad:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

How well do the skids work with just a bucket pulling all those short drives? I am considering getting a 9' straight blade for my skid to do a similar type complex, however for now I have an 84'' snow bucket that I have yet to try out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

FiveO I think you take the best action pictures one the site. Awsome job. Looking forward to seeing more pictures this winter.

Freddy


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Liking the Deere SS. Good pics! Very nice trucks as well.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

vis;671130 said:


> How well do the skids work with just a bucket pulling all those short drives? I am considering getting a 9' straight blade for my skid to do a similar type complex, however for now I have an 84'' snow bucket that I have yet to try out.


They work great.

You could try a blade but the one issue I see with it is that due to the angle it MAY not scrape as well. I also backdrag drives with the plow and it CAN scrape well but I usually have to pull it several times OR push it and then lift the plow up and over the pile, drop it to drag it back.

Also you can adjust the angle of the bucket, this allows you to scrape with more or less force.

However I guess if you get a straight blade, you can put the weight on it by getting the front wheels off the ground. So in that case, maybe it would work fine.



> FiveO I think you take the best action pictures one the site. Awsome job. Looking forward to seeing more pictures this winter.


Thanks, I like photography. I asked for a Nikon D60 for Christmas.... Dunno if I'll get it. These are taken with a point/shoot Canon SD750.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Does the bucket scratch up driveways while backdragging and the skid tires leave marks all over the place?


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

No it doesn't damage drives. I suppose you could chip concrete if you're not careful, but we don't slam the buckets around so haven't had any issues. They will leave a rusty mark here and there on the concrete but we've never had a complaint about it.

Not much of an issue with tire marks, they don't leave much when there's snow and ice there. Dry concrete is another story, but the marks wash off anyways.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice trucks, I like the white Fords with red plows! Thanks for the pics!

Good luck this season!

Connor


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

You should consider a push/pull type box, it would be perfect for that Condo complex. I have a 10ft Protech that I run on my Cat 268 and love the thing. It's perfect for going up to those doors and backblading to the street them take and push it up the street to your piling area.

The second shot shows it leaving some snow behind but there is a catchbasin right under the machine and the asphalt is low there.


----------



## staufferent (Dec 11, 2008)

You have some nice trucks and skid steers!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, Keep them coming. 
Nice skidsteer Big Dog


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice action shots...I was out in that too....I just had my camera go bye bye (stupid piece of junk) so no pics from this storm....I like to take before and after shots.....I'd be a little worried about driving on forward with your skid...I always load mine by backing on. Nice pics...thanks. I only got around 6" on the south side of Madison...your mainly in Waunakee? I know you got alot more then we did then...


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, mainly in Waunakee.

I don't think we got 8-9 inches like the title says. I think it was a little less than that... I never did check what the actual figure was though.

Looking like 4-6 inches by midnight tomorrow


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fiveoboy01;671727 said:


> Thanks, I like photography. I asked for a Nikon D60 for Christmas.... Dunno if I'll get it. These are taken with a point/shoot Canon SD750.


You should stick with Canon, don't go to the dark side.

And none of the pictures except the 2 of the cat skid with the pusher towards the bottom here work anymore. They all say moved or deleted.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah I know, I re-arranged my albums and it broke all my links. I'll re-post them.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------

